# Sugar Land Bermuda's Lawn Journal



## SugarLand Bermuda (Sep 27, 2019)

Hello, all! Iv been one of those lingering members here for almost a year and iv decided now was the time to start a lawn journal (better late than never right?). Iv kept most of my updates on Instagram but The Lawn Forum is definitely a better place to get questions answered and to get feedback if im seen doing something wrong.

Anyways, the wife and i bought a new construction home back in November of 2018 that had 4200 sqft of Tiffway 419 laid down. What really led me to become a LCN was to passion for golf. Naturally everyone wants a golf course looking lawn so off i went. This year (2020) was really the first year i started reel mowing and going low and keeping up with my fert/herb/insecticide apps. As you can see from the picture below we come a long way.

*Future Plans: *
I have yet to topdress my lawn because i plan to have an irrigation system installed in the off season. I dont have any experience or knowledge of irrigation systems so im open to any recommendations for sprinkler head types, controllers, etc.

Obviously once i get the irrigation installed ill be topdressing heavily the following season.

Im currently cutting at a HOC of .75" with a goal to be sub .5". .375 would be ideal.

Not 100% but im thinking about having a french drain installed to help with drainage. Might be tagged along with the irrigation system.

Enough rambling, lets get to the journal...

What we started out with.... sometime around mid March 2019 


Scalped it down as low as i could March 2020. Also lowered my water valve box. 



Added some flower beds in the back.



Pretty much where im at now.


----------

